# Antique medium and large format cameras



## JenR (May 27, 2008)

I don't usually post much, but I have so many questions for your knowledgable people right now!  As I mentioned in one of my previous posts, I'm helping my aunt sort through some old photographic equipment.  In additon to a bunch of junk, we have found some real treasures.

Right now, she wants  me to come up with a rough guess for what the cameras (11 in all!) might be worth.  At this point, I don't know enough about them to even start asking questions.  Is there a good online source with reliable info on old/antique medium and large format cameras?  I think I need to do some general background learning before I try to bore you guys with all my questions.    Thanks for the help!

~jen


----------



## laxb0rder (May 27, 2008)

Might want to google it, however to see what they are going for you could probably check ebay for what people are buying and selling them for at the moment.


----------



## usayit (May 27, 2008)

Ebay is a good indicator .. just look at the "completed listings".


----------



## Mitica100 (May 27, 2008)

Let me know what you have and I'll help. Pictures always encouraged. You can PM me if you want.


----------



## compur (May 28, 2008)

Condition is everything when it comes to vintage camera value. 

"Book values" always assume excellent condition and fully working cameras
with clean, fungus-free, smoothly working lenses.

Collectors want working cameras (even though they may rarely use them).

Non-functional film cameras aren't worth much these days.  Some have a little
value for parts or to repair but many don't even have that if not fully working.

Going by what the same or similar model sells for on eBay or elsewhere
can be a big mistake if the camera's condition is not up to par.

And, selling cameras on eBay as "working" when they aren't _fully_ functional
is a quick way to create angry buyers.


----------



## JenR (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the help everyone! 

Mitica100--  I'm going to PM you a few photos.  I hope I don't take advantage of your generosity!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 1, 2008)

JenR said:


> Thanks for the help everyone!
> 
> Mitica100--  I'm going to PM you a few photos.  I hope I don't take advantage of your generosity!



Check your PM...


----------

